# Fehlerhandling nach IEC61131-3?



## Snape (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen wie das Fehlerhandling bei IEC61131-3 aussieht bzw. aussehen soll?
Spezielle Frage ist:
Wenn bei der Initialisierung eines Programmteils ein Fehler auftritt, soll er dann permanent anstehen bis dieser behoben ist?
Ich hab hier ein Teil, das gibt den Initfehler beim 1. Durchlauf aus und danach nur noch, wenn ich die Funktion verwenden will. Anstatt des Ergebnisses bekomme ich dann den Fehlercode angezeigt. 
Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass ein Initfehler permanent anstehen muss und nicht nur auf "Anfrage". Was meint ihr?

Snape


----------



## dalbi (25 Juli 2010)

Hi,

was verstehst Du unter Initfehler?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Snape (25 Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich habe einen Baustein, an dem man ganz am Anfang ein paar Werte angeben muss. Die dürfen während der Laufzeit nicht verändert werden, sind also Init-Parameter. Wenn bei diesen eine falsche Werteingabe gemacht wird, soll das angezeigt werden. Dass sind die Init-Fehler. 
Anders während der Laufzeit: wenn das was schiefläuft, sind das Laufzeitfehler.

Snape


----------



## dalbi (25 Juli 2010)

Hi,

meiner Meinung nach:

Alle Fehler die zum Stillstand bzw. Fehlfunktionen führen sollten gesetzt werden und den weiteren Ablauf verhindern. Der Neustart sollte erst nach Fehlerbehebung und Quittierung erfolgen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## The Blue (27 Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, eine Initfehlererkennung ist in zumindest bei Siemens nicht vorgesehen...


----------

